# whats something stonger than creatine? needed for football to get faster and stronger



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Dec 21, 2005)

i take 80 g of creatine a day and i play football and i need something stronger to turn up the volume on my strength and speed, where can i find these "supplements"???????


----------



## Stu (Dec 21, 2005)

smart move


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> *i take 80 g of creatine a day *and i play football and i need something stronger to turn up the volume on my strength and speed, where can i find these "supplements"???????


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 21, 2005)

That's some expensive urine.


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 21, 2005)

steroids


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

How about some sports specific conditioning instead?!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 21, 2005)

80 grams what the fuck you weigh like 1200 pounds or sumthing?

thats alot of creatine bro


----------



## Tier (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay as everybody else has said 80g's is ridiculous. Look into Creatine Ethyl Ester if you're not already using it.

I've read one thing that said creatine wasn't good for endurance too. I haven't looked into it.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 21, 2005)

Try this stack if you have the cash.

tribulus-500mg twice per day
zma-4 pills at bed
nitric oxide- 3 pills 3 times per day
amino acids- 20 grams per day

and make sure you are eating and training properly. list your deit, age , weight, workout ect.  

i am on a stack now, with 2000mg methoxy, 1000mg ecdysterone, 10grams creatine, 20 grams glutamine, a homemade weight gainer, anabolic activator. been bout 6 days i am up 2 pounds but i do not know which one of these is doing it.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 21, 2005)

maybe an energy supplement before a game will help. or before practice. just use 300-400mg anhydrous caffeine, unless you are sensitive and like less than 215 pounds. if less than 215 use 150-300mg

maybe ephedrine help also


----------



## Flakko (Dec 21, 2005)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> i take 80 g of creatine a day and i play football and i need something stronger to turn up the volume on my strength and speed, where can i find these "supplements"???????


 
Are you f*cking for real?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2006)

80? peepee's going to be really rich. Try eating stupid.


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 1, 2006)

sounds pretty determined.... or stupid


----------



## Thermal2 (Jan 1, 2006)

the only way to gain endurance is to do that endurance sport. over and over.  I use to race and train mountain bikers.  Cross country races were up to 30 miles long.  there were no supplements or wonderdrug that was going to help you for that endurance. 

 Eat fucking food and carbs before the game and train for that certain sport.    Try plyometrics or burst training.  The only way to get fast is to train for it.   

My advise for you is to stop being a bitch and TRAIN HARD.  Eat well and  strength and speed will come..

and as you can see 100% of us feel that 80g is too much, either you are full of shit and dont know what you are talking about or you have money to blow on sups..  

TRAIN TRAIN TRAIN.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2006)

you heard da man!!!!!!

Stop being a bitch! you gonna take that you 80g creatine taking asshole?!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2006)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> i take 80 g of creatine a day and i play football and i need something stronger to turn up the volume on my strength and speed, where can i find these "supplements"???????



well, you might have kidney failure pretty soon, so the best thing you can do is drink A LOT of water.

there is no reason to use more than 5-10grams of creatine per day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2006)

you are an idiot


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jan 2, 2006)

LOL 80 grams of creatine 

according to my sources you only need like 10 grams of creatine man

def. not good


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 2, 2006)

Proper diet, training, and rest is the answer. Go to bed early, eat lots of good carbs first thing in the morning. Forget the stimulants.


----------



## silencer (Jan 2, 2006)

hopefully he just added a "0" after the 8 by mistake ....hopefully.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 2, 2006)

silencer said:
			
		

> hopefully he just added a "0" after the 8 by mistake ....hopefully.



Doubt it. Who takes just 8?
Eight?
He meant 80. He probably uses a protein scoop lol.


----------



## brogers (Jan 3, 2006)

80g of creatine a day huh.  What a waste of money.  You spend like 100 bucks a month on creatine?


----------



## Hockeyman105 (Jan 4, 2006)

Creatine not only causes your liver to fail, but a buddy of mine said that it shrinks your stuff. Lots of natural protein, like chicken breasts, fish, steak, and a protein shake a day (all this should amount to about 2x of your bodyweight) will help you bulk up. Speed? Plyometrics. Endurance? Run a fucking mile a day or something, and build it up until your resting heart rate is arounda 56-60 BPM. As a hockey player, i train for the same stuff, and i weigh 160, max bench 225, max squat 300, and have a resting heart rate of 44 bpm. TRAIN LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Stu (Jan 4, 2006)

Hockeyman105 said:
			
		

> Creatine not only causes your liver to fail, but a buddy of mine said that it shrinks your stuff. Lots of natural protein, like chicken breasts, fish, steak, and a protein shake a day (all this should amount to about 2x of your bodyweight) will help you bulk up. Speed? Plyometrics. Endurance? Run a fucking mile a day or something, and build it up until your resting heart rate is arounda 56-60 BPM. As a hockey player, i train for the same stuff, and i weigh 160, max bench 225, max squat 300, and have a resting heart rate of 44 bpm. TRAIN LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER



yep that happened to me, creatine shrank my stuff


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 4, 2006)

mine too now...it's only 10 inches longer than it used to be.


----------



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Jan 5, 2006)

HA HA HA!!!!!!!     bitch,pansy,pussy,light weight, .... all the words sound the same, like the same words i hear from all of the jealouse so called "tough men" after they have walked into MY gym and watch the 210lb 16 year old kid with a BF of 7% put up more weight than the 30 and 40 yr olds i see daily.

work,work,work, that's my middle name,

all of my max's in the weight room are outstanding, my 40yrd dash time is unreal, all of my acheivements are out of this world, and all i wanted to here is just a little bit of advice on how to make things more enteresting.

"hold my wrist wraps while i kiss your girlfriend"  as i would say


----------



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Jan 5, 2006)

when u acomplish what i have , u won't have to pay for your supplements,


----------



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah the amino and the oxide helps cuz im on amino and no2 also , but idk about the other , i dont want to stunt my growth tooo much


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Jan 6, 2006)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> when u acomplish what i have , u won't have to pay for your supplements,



your still taking creatine,no2, and amino's (most likly protein to)
and you def. have to buy them still even afer (what people tend to say
they have accomplished)


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey bro what are your stats. I am cery strong and am 18. I mean lifts have stalled for bout a year. At 17 i benched 335, squated 505, and deadlifted 545.  You think you are sepcial. hahaa don't make me laugh. There are more and more teens like you and I everyday. So do not let your ego get you. I owuld stomp you in the gym. Shit i got a boi in atlanta that can bench 425 at a weight of 255. he is 19. he would crush you hahaha. you are not that bad. And you are saying you are sponsered. Hahaha ya right, even sponsers will not let you use 80g of shit a day dumbass. Your momma and daddy are your sponsers. you know it true. who is with me on this venture . lol. thanks for posting i needed a laugh. lol


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 6, 2006)

nothing better than creatine eat as much quality food as possible till u cant eat ne more make sure ure working out hard everyday football related exercises not bodybuuilding focus on xplosiveness do ure agility and sprint work later on in day u could jog hal;f mile to warm up before srpint work but dont run  long distance its useless when it comes to football


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2006)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> HA HA HA!!!!!!! bitch,pansy,pussy,light weight, .... all the words sound the same, like the same words i hear from all of the jealouse so called "tough men" after they have walked into MY gym and watch the 210lb 16 year old kid with a BF of 7% put up more weight than the 30 and 40 yr olds i see daily.
> 
> work,work,work, that's my middle name,
> 
> ...




shut up dickhead.


----------



## V Player (Jan 8, 2006)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> i take 80 g of creatine a day and i play football and i need something stronger to turn up the volume on my strength and speed, where can i find these "supplements"???????





			
				ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> HA HA HA!!!!!!! bitch,pansy,pussy,light weight, .... all the words sound the same, like the same words i hear from all of the jealouse so called "tough men" after they have walked into MY gym and watch the 210lb 16 year old kid with a BF of 7% put up more weight than the 30 and 40 yr olds i see daily.
> 
> work,work,work, that's my middle name,
> 
> ...





			
				ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> when u acomplish what i have , u won't have to pay for your supplements





			
				ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> yeah the amino and the oxide helps cuz im on amino and no2 also , but idk about the other , i dont want to stunt my growth tooo much


Hello, johnny. Welcome back. All thats missing is that stupid "&" sign.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 10, 2006)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> HA HA HA!!!!!!!
> 
> "hold my wrist wraps while i kiss your girlfriend"  as i would say




You are a fag.........go drink your 80g of creatine.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 11, 2006)

V Player said:
			
		

> Hello, johnny. Welcome back. All thats missing is that stupid "&" sign.



Lol! You are probably right!


----------



## Tier (Jan 12, 2006)

wtf is 80 grams anyway, that would be like half a picnic cup. My creatine jar would last about 5 days at 80 g's a day.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 12, 2006)

have you tried running. i heard it is the newest "craze" for helping your endurance. there is this thing i used to do as a kid, i know its kind of asinine, but i used to ride a bike everywhere i went instead of driving.  and this girl told me about something called cross country skiing or something like that. im not really sure i havent heard of it before.  i tried swimming one time, but water went up my nose so i got out of the kiddie pool.

bottom line kid, you need to start doing real work and leave the supplements to the people who know what they are doing


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 15, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> forget the stimulants





			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> shut up dickhead.


  well said my friends.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 15, 2006)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> i take 80 g of creatine a day and i play football and i need *something stronger* to turn up the volume on my *strength and speed*, where can i find these *"supplements"*???????



In case you guys couldnt tell, this moron is asking for a steroid source, which is strictly prohibited and is grounds for banning.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 15, 2006)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> i take 80 g of creatine a day and i play football and i need something stronger to turn up the volume on my strength and speed, where can i find these "supplements"???????


80g of creatine a day is far too much, you are most likely very dehydrated and if anything are doing more harm that good, research shows that 10mg a day is plenty to see benefits

you've either got what it takes or you haven't, if you are weak and slow then my advice is to find another hobby


----------



## instant (Jan 17, 2006)

this is the best post I've ever seen...I'm going to bump my creatine up from 5gs a day to 100 gs a day so I can be a bad ass.


----------

